# The Dallas Offseason



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Come here, tell me what you want changed, i'll edit my post and we'll all come to one final edcision - hopefully

#1 - Resign Steve Nash and Marquis for almost the MLE


#2 _Trade_ 
Dallas trades: PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 34.6 minutes) 
PG Tony Delk (6.0 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 15.4 minutes) 
Dallas receives: SF Eddie Robinson (6.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 20.1 minutes) 
SF Scottie Pippen (5.9 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 17.9 minutes) 
PF Tyson Chandler (6.1 ppg, 7.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -1.3 ppg, +2.6 rpg, and -1.4 apg. 

Chicago trades: SF Eddie Robinson (6.7 ppg, 2.0 rpg, 1.1 apg in 20.1 minutes) 
SF Scottie Pippen (5.9 ppg, 3.0 rpg, 2.2 apg in 17.9 minutes) 
PF Tyson Chandler (6.1 ppg, 7.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.4 minutes) 
Chicago receives: PF Antoine Walker (14.0 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 4.5 apg in 82 games) 
PG Tony Delk (6.0 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 0.9 apg in 33 games) 
Change in team outlook: +1.3 ppg, -2.6 rpg, and +1.4 apg 

Antoine Walker and Tony Delk for Tyson Chandler, Scottie Pippen and Eddie Robinson

#3 - Sign and Trade
Marcus Camby for Michael Finley - it currently doesnt work on the trade checker but might work depending on how mcuh money Marcus gets signed for

#4 Hire a defensive assistant

#5 Lets everybody know that it is the Dallas Nowitzkis - Make sure hes the man and get all the balls and shot.


Lets the quarrelling begin


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well like I said before Daniels is going to take the whole MLE. I don't see the Bulls trying to trade Chandler now because he has been impressing them with his workouts and other things. I've heard that they took Chandler off the block and put Curry on. I think Denver might do that deal.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Well like I said before Daniels is going to take the whole MLE. I don't see the Bulls trying to trade Chandler now because he has been impressing them with his workouts and other things. I've heard that they took Chandler off the block and put Curry on. I think Denver might do that deal.


I don't agree that Daniels is going to take the entire MLE to sign.
He will get between 3-4 mil a year. The MLE should be about
5.5 mil.

Why would Denver want to trade Camby for Finley? If they were
willing I would jump at it but I just don't see why they would want to do that.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think Daniels will get the whole MLE because some team will probably offer it. The reason Denver might trade for Finley is because they have Nene, Elison, Anderson down low still. They need a SG.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I think Daniels will get the whole MLE because some team will probably offer it. The reason Denver might trade for Finley is because they have Nene, Elison, Anderson down low still. They need a SG.


I look at someone like Stephen Jackson, now with the Hawks. He
has a real nice year with San Antonio two years ago. He helped
lead them to the NBA championship. He was definitely a good
contributor to that run. San Antonio offed him a 3 year deal
worth 9+ mil. He thought he was worth more than that.

Well it turned out that nobody else thought he was worth more
than that. He ended up signing a one year deal with Atlanta for
1 mil.

And we are talking about a young guy who produced for the
entire year.

Daniels is a guy who had a nice run for 1/4 of a season. I think
you are overestimating how much teams are going to be willing
to risk on a guy who had a nice 1/4 season. 5.5 mil per year is
alot of money and I doubt that there are teams that are going
to be willing to spend that much.

I could be wrong because it would take only one stupid team to
overpay to drive his price up but regardless I would bet that he
gets signed for less than 4 mil per year for a 3 year deal.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I like both Finely and Camby, but denver needs a lot more than Finely to trade down in size. Remember who that teams center is.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well this is my ideal offseason:

1. Trade Antoine Walker, Danny Fortson, and Shawn Bradley for Kurt Thomas, Dikembe Mutombo, Othella Harrington, Shandon Anderson, and Cezary Trybanski.

2. Trade Michael Finley, Antawn Jamison, Eduardo Najera, and Tony Delk for Eddy Curry, Jerome Williams, Antonio Davis, Eddie Robinson, and Marcus Fizer.

3. Leave Davis, Robinson, and Anderson for the expansion draft. 

4. Re-sign Steve Nash.

5. Re-sign Marquis Daniels.

2004-2005 Mavericks lineup:

Center: Eddy Curry
Power Forward: Kurt Thomas
Small Forward: Dirk Nowitzki
Shooting Guard: Josh Howard
Point Guard: Steve Nash

Main Bench:
Center: Dikembe Mutombo
Power Forward: Jerome Williams
Small Forward: Shandon Anderson
Shooting Guard: Eddie Robinson
Point Guard: Marquis Daniels

Depth Chart:
Curry/Mutombo/Trybanski
Thomas/Williams/Davis/Harrington
Nowitzki/Anderson/Fizer
Howard/Robinson/Stefansson
Nash/Daniels


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I like both Finely and Camby, but denver needs a lot more than Finely to trade down in size. Remember who that teams center is.


True but they could play Nene at Center and put Anderson in at PF. They could also go after someone like Dampier or Swift in free agency.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Well this is my ideal offseason:
> 
> 1. Trade Antoine Walker, Danny Fortson, and Shawn Bradley for Kurt Thomas, Dikembe Mutombo, Othella Harrington, Shandon Anderson, and Cezary Trybanski.
> ...


Thats too much if you ask me. I'd rather us just Trade Walker to Chicago with some fillers and we take a bad contract and either Chandler or Curry. Then resign Nash and Daniels.

Curry/Bradley
Dirk/Jamison/Eduardo
Finley/Howard/Jamison
Daniels/Howard
Nash/Daniels/Delk

I just can't see Nelly blowing up the team for big players who can't shoot or handle the ball. Its not like him. As I've been saying all along we just need a young athletic big to throw into the mix and we should be fine.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Thats too much if you ask me. I'd rather us just Trade Walker to Chicago with some fillers and we take a bad contract and either Chandler or Curry. Then resign Nash and Daniels.


Thats pretty much what I'd like to see happen. I don't want to blow the entire team up, I think it's all about simple adjustments and seeing how they work out. Then if it never works out, blow it up I guess. 

I'd rather get Chandler, because I'm not sure if Curry has or will stop his lazy ways. Chandler is injury prone, but he gives 110% every night he does play. I think we need to sign one more interior defender after the Chicago trade (most likely to small contract). Possibly Chris Andersen, Ostertag, Swift or even Divac.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats too much if you ask me. I'd rather us just Trade Walker to Chicago with some fillers and we take a bad contract and either Chandler or Curry. Then resign Nash and Daniels.
> ...


I agree with this move. I would also sign Ostertag since he really
wants to play here in Dallas. If we could somehow sign Daniels
and Ostertag with the MLE.

That would give Us Curry/Ostertag/Bradley at Center which in my
mind is much better at the 5 than we have been in a long time.
If we could somehow package Bradley and Delk for another
PG that would do it for me.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Come here, tell me what you want changed, i'll edit my post and we'll all come to one final edcision - hopefully
> 
> #1 - Resign Steve Nash and Marquis for almost the MLE
> ...


You need more than the MLE for re-sign Nash


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: The Dallas Offseason*



> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> 
> 
> You need more than the MLE for re-sign Nash


I think he means resign Nash, and then resign Marq for almost the mle.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> True but they could play Nene at Center and put Anderson in at PF. They could also go after someone like Dampier or Swift in free agency.


Nene is still pretty Raw and Anderson is quite the spazz. Neither of them come close to providing any stability at the 4 or 5 which is why the Nugs would force you to give up more.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: The Dallas Offseason*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he means resign Nash, and then resign Marq for almost the mle.


Bingo!

So what should I switch the Chicago trade to


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

C: Tyson Chandler/Eddy Curry (either)
PF: Dirk Nowitzki
SF: Josh Howard
SG: Michael Finley
PG: Steve Nash

Bench:
Marquis Daniels, Antonio Davis, Devin Harris, Eduardo Najera

Trade #1
Tyson Chandler
Antonio Davis
for
Antoine Walker
Danny Fortson/Shawn Bradley

What to do with Devin Harris
maybe...
Steve Nash
Antoine Walker
Michael Finley
for
Shaq
Rick Fox

Then the lineup will be this
C: Shaquille O'Neal
PF: Tyson Chandler
SF: Dirk Nowitzki
SG: Marquis Daniels
PG: Devin Harris

NBA Champs Baby - hey, I can dream. That would be an awesome lineup though.

On the bench you have
Josh Howard, Pavel Podzolike, Vassilis Spanoulis, Stackhouse, Laettner

#Trade 3
Jerry Stackhouse 
Laettner
for
Kurt Thomas
Nazr Mohammed

1st game of the season depth chart

C: Shaquille O'Neal 35/Kurt Thomas 8/ Nazr Mohammed 5
PF: Tyson Chandler 30/Kurt Thomas 18/Danny Fortson
SF: Dirk Nowitzki 40/ Josh Howard 8
SG: Marquis Daniels 25/ Josh Howard 23
PG: Devin Harris 35/ Marquis Daniels 8/ Tony Delk 5


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I would say no to the 3rd trade. I say we should try to slip Stackhouse in for Fin in the Lakers deal. Then if Quis asked too much to re-sign him then say forget it. Go after Eric Williams and Chris Anderson with the MLE. Also sign Ostertag for the veteran minimum. Then we also have the LLE left if we need it. Also try to deal Laettner with a bad contract like Fort for some PG.
2004-2005 Mavericks Lineup:
C:O'Neal/Ostertag
PF:Chandler/Anderson
SF:Nowitzki/Williams
SG:Finley/Howard
PG:Harris/Delk


----------

